# Mutha Frak'n Shiz!...



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Fucked my back up Monday night at the gym. I was squatting 315 lb for reps and felt a "twinge" on my 2nd set. I of course finished my workout (including stiff-leg dead lifts) because I'm a moron. :thumbsdown:

For the last 2 days I can barely bend over and I can't sit or stand too long without stiffening up. I'm really hoping at this point that it is just a soft tissue pull/strain and not a disc(s). Holy fuck am I hoping. Gonna give it til the end of the week to mellow and will go see a Dr. if it doesn't.

Point is, if this fucks up my 1st season after dropping almost $3k on gear and a season pass I'm gonna be pretty bummed (read as FUCKING PISSED OFF!). Anyway, just wanted to whine. As you were...

OD


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Fucked my back up Monday night at the gym. I was squatting 315 lb for reps and felt a "twinge" on my 2nd set. I of course finished my workout (including stiff-leg dead lifts) because I'm a moron. :thumbsdown:
> 
> For the last 2 days I can barely bend over and I can't sit or stand too long without stiffening up. I'm really hoping at this point that it is just a soft tissue pull/strain and not a disc(s). Holy fuck am I hoping. Gonna give it til the end of the week to mellow and will go see a Dr. if it doesn't.
> 
> ...


Get to a physiotherapist asap as well as your doctor who will prescribe some muscle relaxants. IMS needling at physio office is the bomb.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

OldDog said:


> I of course finished my workout (including stiff-leg dead lifts) because I'm a moron. :thumbsdown:


Well, _there's_ your problem right there. 

Seriously, back problems can be a bitch. The only good thing about them is that they can also be agony and turn out to be just a pulled muscle.

Ice packs for the immediate moment. See a physio asap. Don't screw around. Season's coming.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Shooting leg pain, loss of strength while standing, leg giving out while walking is more an indication of structural damage as opposed to muscle strain. Not a doctor but this is what happened when I messed up my disc.

Sneezing is only 2nd to child birth on the pain scale!!!!!
Muscle relaxants with rest, try to stay off the pain killers just fools your body into letting you move around more than you should.

Get better soon we start riding next week hopefully. Man-made but it's riding !!!!


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Least you was doing some weight. I had 135 on for a warm up set first rep felt knee pop hasnt been right in months. Never had a knee problem in my life. maybe go to a chirpractor to get some muscle stim and make sure ur shits straight.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

.... i told you to take up fly fishing and smoking weed. this never would have happened fighting a steelhead...


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> .... i told you to take up fly fishing and smoking weed. this never would have happened fighting a steelhead...


I agree, I have never hurt my back fly fishing and it's an awesome time!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> .... i told you to take up fly fishing and smoking weed. this never would have happened fighting a steelhead...


Nice...


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

slyder said:


> Shooting leg pain, loss of strength while standing, leg giving out while walking is more an indication of structural damage as opposed to muscle strain. Not a doctor but this is what happened when I messed up my disc.
> 
> Sneezing is only 2nd to child birth on the pain scale!!!!!
> Muscle relaxants with rest, try to stay off the pain killers just fools your body into letting you move around more than you should.
> ...


Yeah, I really hope it's just a strain. Even that can take up to 6 wks to heal. Right now it's just ice, light stretching, naproxen, and rest. I'm going to try and get in to see the physio ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This time of year is kind of weird for geezers. You know you better step up so that you can hit it harder and ramp up faster....but you don't want to over do it and take your self out before the riding even happens. So kind of torn between doing nothing and hope for the best or doing something and something friching#$%^#$^$%#$^ happens. 

Guess I need to go find some moar virgins to make an additional sacrifice for my health and a few extras for the snow gods....I'll get some for ya.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Take some ibuprofen to help and get to the doctor. I currently have a bulging l5-s1 disc and it sucks. I also did it lifting. It doesn't sound like you have one based on the symptoms you described. Mine was shooting pain down my left leg so bad that I couldn't move. I couldn't even lie down without pain. Typically a disc injury will press on the nerve that runs along your spinal cord, which will cause referred pain to other extremities, legs if the disc is lumbar, and arms if the disc is cervical. 

In the meantime, try not to bend over at all, in case it is a disc problem. I really wouldn't do too much until you talk to the doctor.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

That sounds like a strain of some sort. If you slipped a disc or herniated something you wouldn't be able to move at all without massive amounts of pain. Of course, it is much different reading a description than seeing it, but I'd put my money on a muscle pull or strain.

I'm a kinesiologist by the way, so I'm not just making this up as I go. I'd recommend seeing a physio in your local area though. It's much easier to diagnose and help in person than on a message board. lol

Best of luck with it.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

this is exactly why i lift lighter and more reps or CROSSFIT. haven't strained anything in 5 years since started while my friends are always having back or shoulder problems.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> This time of year is kind of weird for geezers. You know you better step up so that you can hit it harder and ramp up faster....but you don't want to over do it and take your self out before the riding even happens. So kind of torn between doing nothing and hope for the best or doing something and something friching#$%^#$^$%#$^ happens.
> 
> Guess I need to go find some moar virgins to make an additional sacrifice for my health and a few extras for the snow gods....I'll get some for ya.


Now that's a bro! None of you other fuckers offered to sacrifice virgins for my health!... :thumbsup: :cheeky4:


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> Take some ibuprofen to help and get to the doctor. I currently have a bulging l5-s1 disc and it sucks. I also did it lifting. It doesn't sound like you have one based on the symptoms you described. Mine was shooting pain down my left leg so bad that I couldn't move. I couldn't even lie down without pain. Typically a disc injury will press on the nerve that runs along your spinal cord, which will cause referred pain to other extremities, legs if the disc is lumbar, and arms if the disc is cervical.
> 
> In the meantime, try not to bend over at all, in case it is a disc problem. I really wouldn't do too much until you talk to the doctor.





Dysantic said:


> That sounds like a strain of some sort. If you slipped a disc or herniated something you wouldn't be able to move at all without massive amounts of pain. Of course, it is much different reading a description than seeing it, but I'd put my money on a muscle pull or strain.
> 
> I'm a kinesiologist by the way, so I'm not just making this up as I go. I'd recommend seeing a physio in your local area though. It's much easier to diagnose and help in person than on a message board. lol
> 
> Best of luck with it.


Been popping naproxen like candy. Called the physio today. Waiting for a call back for an appt. No referred pain, but it does spasm a little now and then and it gets weak a feels "loose" for an instant every once in a while. I hope you're right and it's just a strain.

I've been icing in the evenings and stretching a couple times a day. I think it might be a little better now than it was yesterday. Of course a muscle relaxer, 2 beers, and 9 hours of sleep will work wonders! 

Thanks for all the replies...


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

surferbum21 said:


> this is exactly why i lift lighter and more reps or CROSSFIT. haven't strained anything in 5 years since started while my friends are always having back or shoulder problems.


^Pussy... 

Actually this is really pretty light for me. I was rep'n 455 at one point (10 years ago). You know up until about a year ago I never used a belt or wraps or any of that shit. I started using a belt about a year ago because I figured I was getting older and I should "be more careful". Actually I think the belt is the problem. Wearing a belt keeps you from properly engaging your core muscles to control the load. You just "push" against the belt to stabilize your core. No bueno.

That and the gym was cold because the windows were open and I only did 1 warm-up set. I don't think cold tight muscles helped at all.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe look at the depth of your squats. If your not hitting parallel the weight could be to much for you overloading your lower back and legs.

Also make sure your not squat-morning the weight up which basically means squatting down and using your lower back to get yourself out of the hole.

Worse case scenario it could be a herniated disk. Then your screwed lol. Just make sure you get it looked at by a professional.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah... I think i'm going light in the gym from now on. The buddy I work out with fucked his back while we where doing deadlifts and hasn't been at the gym for three weeks


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

OldDog said:


> ^Pussy...
> 
> Actually this is really pretty light for me. I was rep'n 455 at one point (10 years ago). You know up until about a year ago I never used a belt or wraps or any of that shit. I started using a belt about a year ago because I figured I was getting older and I should "be more careful". Actually I think the belt is the problem. Wearing a belt keeps you from properly engaging your core muscles to control the load. You just "push" against the belt to stabilize your core. No bueno.
> 
> That and the gym was cold because the windows were open and I only did 1 warm-up set. I don't think cold tight muscles helped at all.



rather be a pussy and be on the mountain shredding than laid up :cheeky4: 
I used to lift heavy too but after straining my back several times i went alternate route. i do routines that push my endurance for wakeboarding, snowboarding etc. I ride 10 days straight first call last chair while my friends barely put in 3 hours each day on a 4 day trip


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

OldDog said:


> ^Pussy...
> 
> Actually this is really pretty light for me. I was rep'n 455 at one point (10 years ago). You know up until about a year ago I never used a belt or wraps or any of that shit. I started using a belt about a year ago because I figured I was getting older and I should "be more careful". Actually I think the belt is the problem. Wearing a belt keeps you from properly engaging your core muscles to control the load. You just "push" against the belt to stabilize your core. No bueno.
> 
> That and the gym was cold because the windows were open and I only did 1 warm-up set. I don't think cold tight muscles helped at all.


do lil cardio before you start lifting. really warm your entire body up


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> rather be a pussy and be on the mountain shredding than laid up :cheeky4:
> I used to lift heavy too but after straining my back several times i went alternate route. i do routines that push my endurance for wakeboarding, snowboarding etc. I ride 10 days straight first call last chair while my friends barely put in 3 hours each day on a 4 day trip


Out of curiosity can you either pm me or share your work out routine, month out of a Banff trip might use your knowledge.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

OldDog said:


> Been popping naproxen like candy. Called the physio today. Waiting for a call back for an appt. No referred pain, but it does spasm a little now and then and it gets weak a feels "loose" for an instant every once in a while. I hope you're right and it's just a strain.
> 
> I've been icing in the evenings and stretching a couple times a day. I think it might be a little better now than it was yesterday. Of course a muscle relaxer, 2 beers, and 9 hours of sleep will work wonders!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies...


If it's feeling a little better, try not to rest too much. The back usually heals faster if you still get some movement in. Just be sure to not lift with your back or bend over too much.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

surferbum21 said:


> rather be a pussy and be on the mountain shredding than laid up :cheeky4:
> I used to lift heavy too but after straining my back several times i went alternate route. i do routines that push my endurance for wakeboarding, snowboarding etc. I ride 10 days straight first call last chair while my friends barely put in 3 hours each day on a 4 day trip


For a bit of a change-up on your leg work, use one of the machines and do reps very slowly, i.e. 10 seconds for the press and 10 seconds for the release. HUGE burn with maybe 2/3 of your normal weight setting.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I think a lot of people have gone the heavy route and realized its not worth it. In 08 I tweaked my back and was out for a month and a half. Since then, I lift lighter, yet am still bigger and more defined then some of these guys in the gym that are tossing around too much weight with no form or ROM. Hopefully your doc gives you some good news. Your back isn't something to fuck with..


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

With all this talk of how much you lift and all that, it all comes down to what your want to do with your workout.

If you want to build muscle mass and get huge, do higher weights (within reason). The higher the weight the more your muscles are exerted and the more they regenerate and grow, giving you larger muscles.

If you want leaner muscles and to get ripped, use higher reps of lower weights, thats how you get cut and your muscle definition is greater but the mass isn't as much.

To each his own, but once you get to a mass you are happy with, I always suggest to transition to lower weights at higher reps to sustain your mass, while also putting your muscles through a good amount of work while not over exerting them as much compared to high weight and normal reps.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Dysantic said:


> With all this talk of how much you lift and all that, it all comes down to what your want to do with your workout.
> 
> If you want to build muscle mass and get huge, do higher weights (within reason). The higher the weight the more your muscles are exerted and the more they regenerate and grow, giving you larger muscles.
> 
> ...


That's not entirely true. You could lift heavy all the time, but if you don't take in more calories than you burn, you won't gain mass. And for getting lean, you could lift high reps with lower weights, but if you eat McDonalds for every meal, you aren't going to get lean. It all comes down to nutrition when you are building muscle mass or losing fat.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, well that is all just assuming you aren't eating horribly or calorie loading. It's assuming your eating a balanced diet. I'm assuming they are in good shape to begin with. If you want to bring diet into the equation then there is no straight answer for all the questions that are being asked in here...


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

The whole idea of lifting lighter weights to tone your muscles is a myth. Toning is all about body fat.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

faridk89 said:


> Out of curiosity can you either pm me or share your work out routine, month out of a Banff trip might use your knowledge.


I go to an actual crossfit gym b/c it pushes me harder. i try to be first one done or dang near close. it always changes every day with anything and everything from burpees, pull ups, pushups, rolling tires, sprints, squat jumps, planks, jumping jacks, knee highs, running mans, etc. I vary 3, 4, 5, and 6 mile runs every day and always take sunday completely off to rest. I really start hitting squats and lunges and intense cardio closer i get to the snow season. Hot tub and PBR definately helps every night for the next days ride.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> The whole idea of lifting lighter weights to tone your muscles is a myth. Toning is all about body fat.


^This

BF% is genetics and diet. Toning is bullshit. The only thing you can do with a muscle is make it bigger. End of story. As for this endurance bullshit. That is cardio. As for lifting lighter weights more times... How many times do you think a power lifter with a 550 lb bench could bench 135 lbs? I guessing a fuck ton more than buddy-crossfit. Just saying...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Any exercise is better than no exercise. Everyone has their favorites, but at my age I'm happy to be still breathing. If I can snowboard as well, that's just bonus.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

OldDog said:


> ^This
> 
> BF% is genetics and diet. Toning is bullshit. The only thing you can do with a muscle is make it bigger. End of story. As for this endurance bullshit. That is cardio. As for lifting lighter weights more times... How many times do you think a power lifter with a 550 lb bench could bench 135 lbs? I guessing a fuck ton more than buddy-crossfit. Just saying...


to each their own. i don't care how much weight someone can throw aroundnor how many more times a power lifter can throw around weight over a crossfit person. Watch the crossfit games and watch strongest man comp and tell me who is healthier. I work out for health reasons and lifting heavy weights is not going to make me healthier as seen in your strained back. i could care less if I could MAX out on any routine. but each person enjoys things different. I for one whether you see it as "pussy" workouts enjoy crossfit. I have never been more fit nor my body ever looked better in my life. not to mention my endurance in every aspect of my life is amazing. Oh and not to mention by chronic asthma has not affected me in 3 years not even going from OKlahoma to the high elevation in colorado. and never have to use any inhalers/medicine.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

surferbum21 said:


> to each their own. i don't care how much weight someone can throw aroundnor how many more times a power lifter can throw around weight over a crossfit person. Watch the crossfit games and watch strongest man comp and tell me who is healthier. I work out for health reasons and lifting heavy weights is not going to make me healthier as seen in your strained back. i could care less if I could MAX out on any routine. but each person enjoys things different. I for one whether you see it as "pussy" workouts enjoy crossfit. I have never been more fit nor my body ever looked better in my life. not to mention my endurance in every aspect of my life is amazing. Oh and not to mention by chronic asthma has not affected me in 3 years not even going from OKlahoma to the high elevation in colorado. and never have to use any inhalers/medicine.


Blah blah blah, I'm awesome blah, blah, blah... Don't you love people who use other's injury threads to talk about how "amazing" they are.

Seriously? I hope you choke to death trying to suck your own cock while simultaneously patting yourself on the back.

I've been lifting for 15 years, I've trained with professional fighters, I ride my MTB, I dragonboat, and now snowboarding. I've had more injuries than I can count. But that's the difference between a "go big or go home" mentality and the "look at me, I do crossfit" mentality.

How about you go "care less" on somebody else's thread?... 

(My best impersonation of Shred telling someone to F.O., how'd I do?)


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

OldDog said:


> Blah blah blah, I'm awesome blah, blah, blah... Don't you love people who use other's injury threads to talk about how "amazing" they are.
> 
> Seriously? I hope you choke to death trying to suck your own cock while simultaneously patting yourself on the back.
> 
> ...


wow man take a chill pill. my only post on here was this is exactly why i stopped lifting heavy and do crossfit type stuff. You came back and called me a pussy. not one time in my responses have i attacked you but in all of my responses i've stated my view on working out in response to you calling me a pussy and that a powerlifter can lift oh so much more than a crossfit buddy. so from your last response of telling me to suck my own cock i'm betting you are a tapout meathead. Never sat here and said how awesome i am just responded to you calling me a pussy etc. just from my experience of lifting heavy in the past vs. crossfit type workouts now i have never been healthier. and if your as intelligent as you seem to be on working out for 15 years with professional trainers you wouldn't have gone on to do deadlifts after pulling a muscle. so yah you do have a "go big or go home" attitude. you went big and now your home hoping you didn't mess up your season. not once did i attack you as you have me. 

wish you a speedy recovery so you do get to enjoy the mountain this year. i'm unsubscribing from this shitty thread. I'm outy 5000....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

OldDog said:


> (My best impersonation of Shred telling someone to F.O., how'd I do?)


Not _nearly_ enough cursing.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> Watch the crossfit games



no fucking thank you. Some freak show crossfit place opened up next door to my favorite coffee shop. And freak show it is.....I used to sit and read the paper or sketch while I was caffeinating.

Now? I just watch those weirdos flip tires over while wearing knee socks. Knee socks and 'barefoot' shoes. I mean seriously wtf is that shit about? oh then they come inside the coffee shop and brag about how hard their 15 minute workout was. I like how they call it a WAD. I have to stop now, I could go off on those people all day...

p.s Im glad I clicked on this thread. The title looked interesting and hey making fun of crossfitters is always good ;-)


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Not _nearly_ enough cursing.


*hanging head in shame* I'll do better next time... :cheeky4:


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

mixie said:


> no fucking thank you. Some freak show crossfit place opened up next door to my favorite coffee shop. And freak show it is.....I used to sit and read the paper or sketch while I was caffeinating.
> 
> Now? I just watch those weirdos flip tires over while wearing knee socks. Knee socks and 'barefoot' shoes. I mean seriously wtf is that shit about? oh then they come inside the coffee shop and brag about how hard their 15 minute workout was. I like how they call it a WAD. I have to stop now, I could go off on those people all day...
> 
> p.s Im glad I clicked on this thread. The title looked interesting and hey making fun of crossfitters is always good ;-)


Anyone else picturing douchebags doing crossfit while wearing kneesocks, toe shoes, and spirithoods?


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

get well fast.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Surferbum- Your assumption that cross fitters are healthier then powerlifters is bullshit. Yea, there are a lot of lazy fat powerlifter but some do pay attention to conditioning and are very healthy.

Another thing the makes you sound like an idiot is saying you stopped lifting "heavy". There is not such thing as fucking heavy. If your body has fully adapted to the weight and you are using proper form then there is no difference in squatting 135 or 315 safety wise.

Now my person opinion is that a lot of people quit lifting "heavy" cause its fucking hard. It a bitch to learn proper technique on some of the more complicated lifts. Doing squats and deadlifts are hard, and a lot of people just don't have the mind for it. Crossfit is just an easier thing for them. Building a cardiovascular base is much easier then building strength imo.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

blz1 said:


> get well fast.


Thanks! It's actually much better already.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehhhhh...I think I'll have another donut and find some more virgins...btw finding virgins is hard work these days.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

This is actually the 2nd time I've injured my low back. The first was about 6 years ago and I woke up with numb legs and shooting pain for a couple months. It was horrible. This time around I'm already much improved. I'm staying mobile, but not pushing it at all. Still taking naproxen and alternating heat and ice. I also stretch often. I can still do forward bends and I'm back to palms flat on the floor with knees locked out as of yesterday (the flexibility is a holdover from the martial arts days). I haven't had any weakness or that "buckling" feeling for a few days and it doesn't spasm when I "move wrong". Overall I'm confident heading in to opening day on the 23rd. 

Thanks for the reply..

PS: Fuck crossfit!



mpdsnowman said:


> Over the past 3 months I have become an expert of the bad back lol.
> 
> Back on July 21st I was doing a car show gig setting up a stage. I pulled my lower back out (my right side) as I was simply bending over to pickup a wooden barricade bar. Now I have done this before in the past a few times in my life and what happens next is worse than the back pain itself.
> 
> ...


----------

